# The "Crab"



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok guys as promised if a little late.... Here is the design of the slingshot I took the Bird with last week.

I call it the Crab. Its a compact shooter with forks that can be altered to suit your band set up.

Here is The finished product with a rustic finish.










Here is the design inspiration.










And my reference to the name.










Now the actual design has been scanned from my master template, but something I assumed would be simple turned very complex... I have not used the scanner built into this printer before and can't for the life of me get the scanned image to print out at "actual size". I have included the dimensions of the "master" template so that you can use image editing or just trace scale to real size. (best I could do). Also I have included some pictures of the design "master" and finished product.




























NOTE please download the Template.jpg it is the image at a larger size.

And just as a sneak preview I got another of my favourties I will add within a few weeks for you guys. "SCORPIO".... sorry the names are cheesey lol.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Please allow me to be the first to thank you for sharing this excellent design with everyone. I'm still amazed at your exploits using just six cheap rubber bands and I'm one of the biggest proponents of chains on this forum.

It goes without saying that I'll have to give this a try soon. Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Its my pleasure to post this deign and to contribute to the forum. Thank you for the kind post.


----------



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

nice !

i like it very much









tks for sharing


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

nice work, thanks for sharing


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok guys thanks to mxred91's fantastic work we now have the full size printable version. This is amazing how fast he has done this really impressed many thanks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Luxor, nice work on yours, very creative. Thanks for sharing (Thanks Chuck for the help.). When my hands are better, I plan to make one of these.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Luxor, nice work on yours, very creative. Thanks for sharing (Thanks Chuck for the help.). When my hands are better, I plan to make one of these.


I think it is cool too. I plan on making one.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

It's nice to know some of the best creators on the forum like my design its very humbling thanks all . BC


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Luxor, very sweet looking pocket shooter, I will be making one also. Thanks to Chuck as well for the drawing.
Philly


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That was pretty good of you Chuck to redo the drawing. I have already printed one off and also got it pdf'd to my jump drive along with everyone else's nice Shared Designs.

I'm going to try to get one of these done pretty quick; I'm very curious about what it shoots like. Though that was pretty well shown in last week's video!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> That was pretty good of you Chuck to redo the drawing. I have already printed one off and also got it pdf'd to my jump drive along with everyone else's nice Shared Designs.
> 
> I'm going to try to get one of these done pretty quick; I'm very curious about what it shoots like. Though that was pretty well shown in last week's video!


Thanks jmplsnt. Not a problem, so long as I have a jpeg and know at least one dimension, it takes about 15 minutes. Since I do cad as a living I like drawings to be actual size. It is tough to do design work if the original info is not to some scale. I HATE faxed drawings!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, I have finally scratched the itch I've had for a long time and made one of these. Yes, everyone, jmplsnt has admitted to making a board cut, so the world is probably coming to an end tonight or something. I have strapped up with Wal-Mart #64's in a 3x2 taper and mounted with a pair of toothpicks as with the way squares are mounted on the mightly Milbros of old.

I can draw it to my cheek this way and it feels pretty good. I'm off for a very brief session (maybe 20 or so shots) and will report my findings in a new thread, along with some pics, tomorrow or the next day.

Thanks again Luxor; I'm excited about this very new and original design.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

> Okay, I have finally scratched the itch I've had for a long time and made one of these. Yes, everyone, jmplsnt has admitted to making a board cut, so the world is probably coming to an end tonight or something. I have strapped up with Wal-Mart #64's in a 3x2 taper and mounted with a pair of toothpicks as with the way squares are mounted on the mightly Milbros of old.
> 
> I can draw it to my cheek this way and it feels pretty good. I'm off for a very brief session (maybe 20 or so shots) and will report my findings in a new thread, along with some pics, tomorrow or the next day.
> 
> Thanks again Luxor; I'm excited about this very new and original design.


Wow, Jmp....you made a boardcut on the boat? How did you manage to do that?

Luxor, you have a true winner in that design if Jmp goes and actually makes a boardcut of it







....nice work and thanks a lot for sharing it with us.

Cheers - John


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Okay, as promised I completed my Crab and went out for some shooting. All I will say at this point is that I feel it is a viable design (as is repeatedly showin on his youtube channel) but as I sit here I can't shoot it very well. I am certain the problems lie with me and not the slingshot as I have been conditioned to chained gypsy naturals and not through-the-forks boardcuts. It will take some time and work but I am certain I will get the hang of it.

The one I made was a little small for me; the next go-round with this I will scale it up about 20% and I think this will help a lot.

Finally, I have to say that while I wasn't too accurate with it I am happy to report it is an absolute joy in the pocket. I actually forgot it was there for almost two hours and that's something I can say I have never experienced with any slingshot in the past.

Give me some time to make a slightly larger one and I would like to see what other people come up with also; for some reason I find myself very interested in this design. _*Like I said, the videos are pretty much all the proof anyone should need and aside from my pocketability comment no one should base any opinions on my experience as I am acclimated to naturals and tabs.*_


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of posting lol. Regardless of how you found it shoots im proud as punch you made it jmplsnt! It was very custom for my small hand size and I hope you do try the scale up version. BC


----------



## ianc (Feb 26, 2011)

cracking design,s luxor5,i only got small hand,s,i just got me a saw so will be giving the design,s a go,have me a trip to b&q,get some laminate wood,and off we go,just need a supplier of thera band gold,any idea,s,well of to peruse the forum for more idea,s before i hit the wood trail,cheer,s ian


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

r http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RED-POCKET-SHOOTER-CATAPULT-SLINGSHOT-/270742382770?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item3f0980e8b2plz dont buynless ur buying it 4 me joking


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Luxor5 for sharing this sweet compact. This is one of those you just "have to make one". The drawing makes it make it easy peasy.


----------

